
Pie chart: Apple's outrageous share of mobile profits  - J3L2404
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/09/21/pie-chart-apples-outrageous-share-of-the-mobile-industrys-profits/
======
faramarz
The only other company I can think of with margin's like that is Porsche
automobiles.

It's no coincidence that both companies pay extreme attention to design. Both
innovators. Both premium products. Both create an emotional connection with
the end user.

